# Gentoo + VPN

## snafu

Hallo Leute

Ich hab ein Problem mit VPN unter Gentoo.

Ich habe Gentoo 1.4 beta mit Stage3 für die K6 Familie.

Hab alles hinbekmmen Kernel kompiliert alles konfiguriert, bis auf die sachen mit emerge, da ich ja noch nicht in's Internet kann. Bekomme auch per dhcp  eine ip zugwiesen.

Aber wenn ich jetzt den VPN client von Cisco (version 3.5.2) installieren will bekomme ich beim erstellen des modules schon fehler.

Einmal beim kompilieren, sind eigentlich nur warnung keine error's.

Als er mich dann nach nach den verzeichnis für die Runlevels fragt hab ich /etc/init.d angegeben. Da macht er auch probleme da es unter Gentoo ja keine Runlevel verzeichnise wie rc3.d gibt. Sonst mach er eigentlci alles das modul cisco_ipsec wird erstellt.

Wenn ich aber nun "/etc/init.d/vpnclient_init start" eingebe bekomme ich einige fehler :

     o einige verwirren ausgaben von zahlen und kennung (die mir leider nicht viel sagen)

     o und am ende dann "/etc/init.d/vpnclient_init: line 129: 1843 Segmentation fault

        /sbin/insmod ${PC}/${VPNMOD} Failed (insmod)

Wenn ich das einfach über gehe und trotzdem "vpnclient connect sample" eingebe bekomme ich wieder das das module cipsec0 mittels modprobe nicht gefunden wurde und das das interface cipsec0 nicht existiert.

Was hab ich falsch gemacht oder hab ich was vergessen? Hab mich mit 3 Kannen Kaffe die ganze Nacht durchgeschlagen.

Unter Debian hatte mir VPN keine schwierig keinen gemacht (damit will ich nicht sagen das Debian so viel besser als gentoo ist  :Wink:  , soll halt nur ein hinweis sein)

Bitte helft mir, bin am verzweifeln.

System :

K6-III 400

128 MB

MSI Board (welches genau weis ich leider nicht mehr aus den kopf)

normale Netzwerkkarte mit RTL8139 Chipsatz

----------

